# Acroosteolysis Dx



## srinivas r sajja (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi 

Please suggegst dx for Acroosteolysis.

thanks in advance

Sreenivas Sajja


----------



## kusuma (Aug 26, 2008)

*DX for Acroosteolysis*

I suggest we can use 732.9.


----------



## mmelcam (Aug 26, 2008)

what about 733.99


----------

